# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  كل ماحدث في آخر 15 دقيقه من لقاء (( تركيا والتشيك ))

## العالي عالي

شاهدنا الابداع شاهدنا الصمود التركي في اخر ربع ساعه من زمن الشوط الثاني
كلنا شاهد كرة قدم مثيره !! ودائما يوم عن يوم نتعلم شيء جديد في كرة القدم
وهو مهما كنت خاسرا لاتيأس .. فحاول حتى النهاية
آخر ربع ساعه من المباراه من قصة ابداع الاتراك في يورو 2008
من بدايتها الى نهايتها وحتى اطلاق صافرة النهاية 
بتعليق " أحمد الطيب "


   download  



 حجم الملف : 106 mb
 المدة :  21 دقيقه
 الوضوح  : 700 pal
 الصيغة :  wmv


اتمني ان ينال رضاكم واعجابكم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جاري التحميل مشكور يا عالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا عالي
بعزيك عشان تركيا اخرجت التشيك
مش مشكلة عادي
لا تزعل
هاي كرة القدم غالب ومغلوب

----------


## العالي عالي

> جاري التحميل مشكور يا عالي


مشكور مها على التحميل واتمني ان ينال رضاكي

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلموا عالي
> بعزيك عشان تركيا اخرجت التشيك
> مش مشكلة عادي
> لا تزعل
> هاي كرة القدم غالب ومغلوب


اكيد كرة القدم غالب ومغلوب لكن بتهمني كرواتيا متل التشيك

شكراً على المرور

----------


## The Gentle Man

على كل حال عالي 
اليوم بذوب الثلج وببان المرج
وبنشوف مين بدو يطلع
ان شاء الله تركيا تفوز  :SnipeR (62):   :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

> على كل حال عالي 
> اليوم بذوب الثلج وببان المرج
> وبنشوف مين بدو يطلع
> ان شاء الله تركيا تفوز


يا سيدي إلى بفوز يفوز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

شكراً يا عالي فعلاً مباراة تبقى بالذاكرة

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكراً يا عالي فعلاً مباراة تبقى بالذاكرة


الشكر الكبير لك على المتابعة الدئمة

----------

